# Insane? customers



## tim self (Feb 7, 2012)

Received a text wk to 10 days ago concerning a pen I had sold in Sept at an art show.  Nice ultra cigar BOW, said someone had borrowed it without returning it.  Could I make another one?  Yes, I can be a bit as I need to get the parts.  Contacted the customer today, told them $55. shipped, just need payment and address.

Reply was "Why I gotta pay for it again?"  I was almost floored laughing.  Told him if he bought something from walmart and it was stolen, would they give him another?  Obviously did NOT listen to the warranty stating I will replace if defective.  Not due to loss.

Any others in the same boat?


----------



## JF36 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do not have that problem, but the questions some people ask sometimes amaze me .


----------



## Younka (Feb 7, 2012)

HAHA, thats kinda funny. I have never had that problem before!


----------



## LeeR (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd tell him to go buy his f&%$#@! pens from Walmart. (Cleaned up for forum posting ...)

or maybe:

 "I should charge you a premium for being so stupid for  loaning it out to someone so untrustworthy!"


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2012)

Tim I've told you time and time again to stop doing those shows where the customers all talk like "Them thar shor arn nice looken wrten instrments":wink:


----------



## Seer (Feb 7, 2012)

Send him a sign as well per Bill Engvald


----------



## renowb (Feb 7, 2012)

Some people!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 7, 2012)

My warranty reads "unconditionally warranted against everything EXCEPT loss or stupidity". 

Sounds to me like your customer violated condition one AND condition two of my simple warranty!


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't fix stupid. I did sell one to a barber once who lost it before I left. She set it on her cabinet at the back, it rolled between the cabinet & the wall expected me to replace it. told her to just move the cabinet and get it. Honest to god she looked at me & said "oh yeah!" Found a lot of things she had been missing. The owner of the shop who is my barber just looked at me & said "See what I put up with every day"


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 7, 2012)

My problem is every customer(local) wants to talk shop,and spend two hours walking around looking at wood then they buy $20 worth of wood.LOL,I guess I need to be better at keeping things short don't get me wrong I like to talk shop but my time is money.Victor


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you go through MCT? Toss a grenade their way with a pen in it! Seriously...have them contact the person that snagged it and they can cough up the bill.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Not unusual.....*



tim self said:


> Received a text wk to 10 days ago concerning a pen I had sold in Sept at an art show. Nice ultra cigar BOW, said someone had borrowed it without returning it. Could I make another one? Yes, I can be a bit as I need to get the parts. Contacted the customer today, told them $55. shipped, just need payment and address.
> 
> Reply was "Why I gotta pay for it again?" I was almost floored laughing. Told him if he bought something from walmart and it was stolen, would they give him another? Obviously did NOT listen to the warranty stating I will replace if defective. Not due to loss.
> 
> Any others in the same boat?


 I get requests to replace 'lost' and broken (by the user) parts all the time.  Goes with the turf.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah...I must say that I have some stories I could say but won't bother u with it. It's just a matter of letting stupidity reign in some cases and being willing to say to some customers, "I make art, not some POS cheap knock-off Mont Blanc. If you want cheap pens, go to Walmart - if you want art, come to me and TREAT IT LIKE ART!!!...otherwise, you can give me the pen back have your money back." And then just don't let them buy any more pens from you.


----------



## JRay8 (Feb 7, 2012)

i manage a restaurant. you would not believe the crap i hear from people.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

i always say it, and I'll say it again, "you cant fix STUPID", you just cant.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 7, 2012)

JRay8 said:


> i manage a restaurant. you would not believe the crap i hear from people.


spent many years as a waiter working through college.

I believe you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sure I would*



JRay8 said:


> i manage a restaurant. you would not believe the crap i hear from people.


 I'd believe you - I rarely complain and even more rarely send something back in restaurants but I have done both....I waited 45 minutes one day when my wife and I and one other couple were the only people in the dining room - then my food was cold.  I recently waited 15 minutes before my server came back to tell me they were "out" of what I had ordered.  Now I didn't mind so much that they were out...but taking 15 minutes to tell me???  So I can believe you can get some pretty bad stories - problem is some of them are likely to be true.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2012)

JRay8 said:


> i manage a restaurant. you would not believe the crap i hear from people.


 
I manage an Auto Parts Store. I had a customer today, bring back a starter that had been on her car for 3 years. She's junked the car and wants her money back on the starter, as it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Feb 7, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> JRay8 said:
> 
> 
> > i manage a restaurant. you would not believe the crap i hear from people.
> ...



That's gotta make you wonder how they even made it this far in life.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 7, 2012)

When we worked on boats we heard some good ones.


----------



## Rick P (Feb 7, 2012)

NOTHING a customer says surpirses me any more! I had a guy look me in the eye and ask......"how far above sea level are we?" while we were kayaking in Prince Willam sound!

"Well yer head is about 2 feet above and yer ass about 6 inches below sea level!"


----------



## JRay8 (Feb 7, 2012)

the truth is that big business has made it acceptable to act like this. i believe they say if someone has a great experiance thay might tell 2 people. if they have a bad experiance they will tell 7 people. and that was before social media. give every idiot what they want so they dont bad mouth your busines because they will tell every facebook friend they have.


----------



## JRay8 (Feb 7, 2012)

every day i have people return food and want if off the check just because they ate all of it they want. i have people clean their plate and say 'take it off the check'. they know chain restaurant managers have to if you ask. i have had cops flash badges to intimidate me into giving them free stuff. some people are quick to pull the race card if they dont get something for free. i had a woman chase a manager around the host stand screaming 'hit me you racist bastard, hit me!' i have been lectured about the toilet paper coming off the top rather than the bottom of the roll. i have been screamed at because the food runner spoke to them. i have had the police called on me because i asked them to pay their check. i have had people angry because the violin player didnt come by the table like they always do (we never had a violin player). i have been accused of peeing in someones food. i have seen every scam in the book. the list goes on....i could write a book on the crazy crap i have seen.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 7, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > JRay8 said:
> ...


 
She probably takes notes on an airplane flight when the attendants are explaining how the seat belt works ...


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

JRay8 said:


> every day i have people return food and want if off the check just because they ate all of it they want. i have people clean their plate and say 'take it off the check'. they know chain restaurant managers have to if you ask. i have had cops flash badges to intimidate me into giving them free stuff. some people are quick to pull the race card if they dont get something for free. i had a woman chase a manager around the host stand screaming 'hit me you racist bastard, hit me!' i have been lectured about the toilet paper coming off the top rather than the bottom of the roll. i have been screamed at because the food runner spoke to them. i have had the police called on me because i asked them to pay their check. i have had people angry because the violin player didnt come by the table like they always do (we never had a violin player). i have been accused of peeing in someones food. i have seen every scam in the book. the list goes on....i could write a book on the crazy crap i have seen.


do you work for a chain? if so, which one?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Hmmmmm.....*



Haynie said:


> When we worked on boats we heard some good ones.


 Strange things do happen on boats...going through a 'no wake' channel one day my engine stopped.  After trying several times to start it, I drifted around for about an hour and just when I was ready to give up and call the Coast Guard to send a tow I tried one more time and it took right off and ran like a charm.  Took it in and had everything checked out - never did find anything wrong.


----------



## gallianp (Feb 8, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Tim I've told you time and time again to stop doing those shows where the customers all talk like "Them thar shor arn nice looken wrten instrments":wink:



That is the way I talk --  that is why I buy from you! You being from OK you can understand  we-enns from the Ozarks.


----------



## navycop (Feb 8, 2012)

That's why it is good to be an independant owner. My daughter works as a night clerk at a motel. When people come in and say the room has dirty on the walls or it is not as close to the beach as they were told, the manager told to tell them to pack thier bags and leave if they did like it. There will always be somebody else that wants the room.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Tim..see signature:biggrin:


----------



## penhead (Feb 8, 2012)

Reading this thread is kinda scary...the scary part is that so much of it is true and happens so often everywhere....it's also scary that one of the most often heard phrases is "...you can't fix stupid..."


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 8, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > JRay8 said:
> ...



Remember...she's part of the global gene pool and may attempt to procreate!


----------



## tjseagrove (Feb 8, 2012)

JRay8 said:


> ...give every idiot what they want so they dont bad mouth your busines because they will tell every facebook friend they have.



People have actual "friends" on Facebook?



JRay8 said:


> ....i could write a book on the crazy crap i have seen.



Send me a copy, where can I send you cash??  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife and I went out for dinner one Friday the it was about 15 min before the waiter showed up to introduce herself. We say her several times and she seemed busy. When she stopped by she apologized for the wait. I told her we were in no hurry we had no place to be. She almost burst into tears and told us that 3 of their wait staff had called in sick and she was overwhelmed. The staff was really trying, their was cooks bringing out food, busboys taking drink orders, and the manager was taking orders. It was plain to see that yelling at her wasn't going to help the situation any and they were doing their best. We left her a generous tip because that night she really did the best she could do in a bad situation. She deserved it.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread goes to verify my opinion from a few years back.  WE have protected our children with tamper proof lids on our meds, which by the way a 3 yr can open while a 60 yr old can not, plastic plug covers, locks on the cabinet where the household chems are stored, put all breakables up to protect the kid from cuts, helmets, knee and elbow guards for bicycling, car seats up nearly 5 feet tall, (Granny would still be in one at 96) the list goes on and on.  To the point, we have protected our children to the point where the idiot ones which would have died when I grew up have now reached adulthood making it very dangerous for normal people, whoever or whatever that is.  Ok, off the stump for the moment.
Charles


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

in other words...we've interfered with natural selection?

:biggrin:


----------



## moke (Feb 8, 2012)

When my wife goes to that Wa-----t place she talks about the customers she sees, then has what she calls, "the tooth to tatoo ratio of the day"...me ...I don't go...


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 8, 2012)

moke said:


> When my wife goes to that Wa-----t place she talks about the customers she sees, then has what she calls, "the tooth to tatoo ratio of the day"...me ...I don't go...


Your wife should take pictures and submit them here! http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos

AK


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

moke said:


> When my wife goes to that Wa-----t place she talks about the customers she sees, then has what she calls, "the tooth to tatoo ratio of the day"...me ...I don't go...


tooth to tatoo ratio!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Haynie (Feb 8, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> moke said:
> 
> 
> > When my wife goes to that Wa-----t place she talks about the customers she sees, then has what she calls, "the tooth to tatoo ratio of the day"...me ...I don't go...
> ...




Thank you I needed that site today.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 8, 2012)

I tell my cutomers the pen comes with a guarantee. If they lose it, I guarantee I will sell them another one.


----------



## tim self (Feb 9, 2012)

Update:  He did contact me stating he will buy the new one when he gets the money.  I'm holding my breath.  NOT.

And Roy, this was Art Festival Oklahoma.  I figured they would have weeded the dumb ones out.  Definately wrong.  But then, we do live in Oklahoma.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Tim. thats one of the reasons I stopped doing AFO especally after they started mixing artist, buy sell and crafters in the 4 tents brings in a completely different breed of customer...


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Huge Smile*



tim self said:


> Update: He did contact me stating he will buy the new one when he gets the money. I'm holding my breath. NOT.
> 
> And Roy, this was Art Festival Oklahoma. I figured they would have weeded the dumb ones out. Definately wrong. But then, we do live in Oklahoma.


 You'd be amazed at how often my wife and I say that about Delaware...:wink:

We also note - 
1. A surprising number of people in Delaware don't know what street they live on.
2. Business people in Delaware don't return phone calls.
3. Never trust driving directions given by people in Delaware - my wife once got directions to "Turn left at the pig farm" after driving around and finally finding the place she told the lady "I never saw a pig farm."  The lady said "Well it used to be a pig farm."
4. Appointment are made using "Delaware Time" which means "when we get there"
5. Service can be slower in a restaurant where you are the only customer as in one with a full dining room...if you're alone I think they forget you're there.
6. Women in Delaware call everybody "honey"
7. They don't know what dumplings are.

You get the drift.....


----------

